# Are upper south bottles less desirable than Deep South bottles ?



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 20, 2021)

Are upper south bottles less desirable than Deep South bottles? Interested to see people’s vote/ response.


----------



## 5 gallon collector (Aug 21, 2021)

Interesting question.  I suspect that there will be a chorus of yeas and nays, each correct, with a variety of explanations.  An overall yes or no can be derived from a tally of those opinions, but what would it really mean if an individual "yes" vote is as correct as a "no".  But, nice to hear why preferences exist.

Is there, generally speaking, any significant difference in number / scarcity or in quality of bottles from the two regions?  
Is there some accepted definition of Upper and of Deep South? Do state boundaries define the regions? or some line of latitude?  or some aspect(s) of culture / history?
(Or are we talking about the depth of the dig?  I might, theoretically speaking, favor 'upper' South bottles - less digging.)

But, to answer the question, from the my point of view, carboy collecting: equally desirable, upper / deep south.  All welcome.  I have no information about scarcity.  I've not seen many specimens from other than Florida, the Virginias, and not many from those states - none that I can think of offhand from TX - but must be many(?).  California specimens seem to keep popping up from quite small operations.
I have been keeping a record of those I see, from everywhere, but have not paid attention to the numbers by state / region, since I am sure that I have come across only a small fraction of what's out there.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 21, 2021)

I don't believe that UPPER or LOWER merit such a subjective choice.  If I had the ability I would delete your post.  All areas are distinctive, rich in history, and such a question creates division.  Very sad in my opinion.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 23, 2021)

All bottles that are pre-1920 should be treated with respect. But it’s simple, some are more desirable than others. It’s widely known that most Northern bottles don’t achieve substantial value. I feel as if upper south bottles are better established than the deep rural south bottles. A example is, there is only around 30 embossed kinds of flasks in Texas, so essentially, if you find a embossed flask in a Texas, you have something special. But don’t get me wrong, upper south bottles can be worth quite a bit, but it’s less likely for a upper south bottle to be valuable than a Deep South (or so I believe).


----------



## bottles_inc (Aug 24, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> All bottles that are pre-1920 should be treated with respect. But it’s simple, some are more desirable than others. It’s widely known that most Northern bottles don’t achieve substantial value. I feel as if upper south bottles are better established than the deep rural south bottles. A example is, there is only around 30 embossed kinds of flasks in Texas, so essentially, if you find a embossed flask in a Texas, you have something special. But don’t get me wrong, upper south bottles can be worth quite a bit, but it’s less likely for a upper south bottle to be valuable than a Deep South (or so I believe).


I don't think it's "widely known" northern bottles aren't valuable, there's several I can think of that sold in heckler's auctions for multiple thousands of dollars in the past year alone. Bottles are always going to be most desirable to the people who live where they originate, and rarity doesn't make something desirable. I don't really care about texas embossed flasks, and i doubt many people outside of texas do, even though there's only 30 of them, but I'm sure you like them, so I wouldn't call texas embossed flasks undesirable because I don't collect them, I don't see why you feel the need to call northern or "upper southern" bottles undesirable or whatever. Who care's what's worth more money anyways? There's not a competition


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 24, 2021)

North, South,East and West...I love them all.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (Aug 24, 2021)

Most of us have a strong interest in "Local"  bottles what ever else we collect. Texas has fewer collectors per square mile that the Northeast. The Northeast had more glassworks and more bottlers.  We have more to pick from, but there are way more of us.  It probably works out to be similar.  The difference      (I think) is that  most of the earliest glass was blown in the north and tends to be more valuable.  Just my opinion.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 24, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I don't believe that UPPER or LOWER merit such a subjective choice.  If I had the ability I would delete your post.  All areas are distinctive, rich in history, and such a question creates division.  Very sad in my opinion.




I'm going to have to agree with UncleBruce here. Don't think many would care of something so insignificant. no insult intended.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 24, 2021)

Dogo said:


> Most of us have a strong interest in "Local"  bottles what ever else we collect. Texas has fewer collectors per square mile that the Northeast. The Northeast had more glassworks and more bottlers.  We have more to pick from, but there are way more of us.  It probably works out to be similar.  The difference      (I think) is that  most of the earliest glass was blown in the north and tends to be more valuable.  Just my opinion.


Stuff like from the colonial era and the early to mid 1800s, even 1860s and sometimes 70s, is valuable. Squat blob top alcoholic and soda bottles fetch a good price.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 25, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'm going to have to agree with UncleBruce here. Don't think many would care of something so insignificant. no insult intended.


No insult either, but it reminds me of being snubbed because I do like CROWN TOP beers.  Not directly, but was referred to as a "BOTTOM FEEDER" for collecting them.  I did take that one personal and when I complained to the editor of that publication they did nothing.  I didn't come up with these, but I like these sayings:
_DON'T FROWN ON THE CROWN
IF YOU DO YOU'RE A BLOB SNOB_
The initial post reminds of this occurrence.  Let me close by saying I like them all even the types of bottles that I don't actually collect.  Great hobby when folks appreciate each item and especially every collector.


----------



## Huntindog (Aug 25, 2021)

To quote UncleBruce... " I like them all even the types of bottles that I don't actually collect. Great hobby when folks appreciate each item and especially every collector"

I may not collect ACL's, Whiskey's, Bitters or hutches but that doesn't mean I don't like them.
North or South doesn't matter... If I like it and want it I may go after it... within budget..
Collect what you like !!
Some of the best parts of collecting is sharing your finds and knowledge with fellow collectors.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Aug 28, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Are upper south bottles less desirable than Deep South bottles? Interested to see people’s vote/ response.


Never met anyone who didn't like a cool bottle, be it rare or not, because of location of origin. Nor due to not being southern enough. I guess now I am curious of why this is even a thought.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 28, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Never met anyone who didn't like a cool bottle, be it rare or not, because of location of origin. Nor due to not being southern enough. I guess now I am curious of why this is even a thought.



Respectfully, have you really never heard of someone who collects the rare stuff in a hobby?
I like northern bottles and upper south bottles, but they don’t give the sigma of the deep south and western ones.


----------

